# Angeln Limfjord



## ujs (18. Juni 2006)

Sind in diesem Sommer erstmals in Trend am Limfjord. Wer hat Erfahrungen und Tipps?


----------



## hornhechteutin (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

Moin Moin , 
unsere Erfahrung mit angeln am Limfjord ist schon ein wenig her ( 7 Jahre und war im Oktober ) aber die waren bescheiden um das böse Wort nicht zu benutzen . Da meine Frau auch angelt hatten wir uns für unsere Hochzeitsreise extra den Limfjord ausgesucht , war Käse . Haben an 4 Tagen 6 Netze ( unmakiert) rausgeholt beim Brandungsangeln #q #q  und an den Forellenseen war es uns zu teuer und sahen aus wie Badewannen oder Schwimmbecken so klein . Seit dem fahren wir wenn überhaupt lieber nach Langeland da ist mehr los :q 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Rausreißer (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

War am Donnerstag/Freitag da oben.
Leider bin ich nicht zum Fischen gekommen.

Ich meine Salling ist schon ein recht interessantes Gebiet.

Einige Infos da zu bekommst Du hier:

[url]http://www.fursund.dk/page150.asp[/URL]

Für mich der beste Link zu der Ecke.
Viel Spaß,

Gernot #h


----------



## Grayling (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

Moin UJS,
ich war schon in Trend. Habe da die Bjönsholm Au und die Trend Au befischt. Karten für beide gibts im Trend Kro (billig). Trend Au ist ein naturbelassener Fluss mit Meerforellen, Steelheads und Bachforellen, teilweise sehr sumpfig und schwer ans Wasser zu kommen, aber echt schön. Björnsholm Au ist begradigt und mündet ca. 500m nördlich von Trend in den Limfjord. Ebenfalls Meer- und Bachforellen. Solltest du ausprobieren.
Im Limfjord selber würde ich zum Brandungsangeln nach Ertebölle und zur Fähranleger wo es nach Livö geht fahren.
Gruss
Grayling


----------



## havkat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

Moin!

Meine Erfahrung am Limfjord, was Naturköder (Plattfischangeln) anbelangt:

Klempner (Taschenkrebse) bis der Arzt kommt. 

Nordseeseitig/nah mit Blech oder Fliege:

Recht gute Chance auf Meerforelle und vor allem Wolfsbarsch.

Tendenz i.p. "Bass" ist steigend!

Man hört außerdem einiges zum Thema Meeräsche.


----------



## jan-moritz (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

Moin zusammen !
Fahre im Herbst nach Dänemark zum Angeln  in glyngore ecke sallingsund (nykobing mors) kann mir jemand sagen auf was man dort so angelt bzw. mit welchen angelsachen sollte man dort erscheinen ?
Gruß jan
P.S. : danke für eure Antwort im Vorraus

die karte von dort


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

Hallo!#h

Ach ja der Limfjord, war mal als jungscher Angler im zarten Alter von 13-14Jahren dort. Genau gesagt in der Ecke von Humlum Toftum Bjerge nahe der Oddesundbrücke. Das war in den Achtzigern. Toller Fjord, damals fischten wir dort mit etwas kräftigeren Teleskopruten (Shakespeare Tourist 3,5-3,8m). Blei 100 Gramm mit 2 Hakenpaternostern. Funzte Auf alle Plattfische und Aal super.

Hornhecht gabs damals in Massen mit der Posenrute.
Ob´s heut noch so ist? Gespräche mit Anglern die heute dort hinfahren enden meist mit kannste vergessen, totgefischt!|gr:
Schade.:c Ja früher war alles besser....

Gruß Walleyehunter 69


----------



## Detty (7. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

Ja ja der Limfjord ein geheimnis für sich!
Am Limfjord hängt es extrem von der kenntnis der geschaffenheit ab!Ich habe es selber dort 2 x 2 Wochen versucht mit eher mäßiger ausbeute da nahm ich dann doch lieber die 30km (eine strecke) zur Nordsee in kauf da kannte ich mich wenigstens aus und hab auch dem entsprechend gefangen!


----------



## jan-moritz (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

wo bist du denn dort hingefahren also an welchen Ort ?


----------



## jan-moritz (8. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

womit angelt man dort am limjord am besten blinker pose
 drop-shot köder usw. ???


Jan


----------



## jan-moritz (9. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

womit angelt man dort am limjord am besten Blinker pose
 drop-shot köder usw. ???


Jan


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

Hallo,

ich fahre nächste Woche nach Sundsøre am Limfjord. War dort schon jemand von euch und kann mir sagen, ob ich dort die Möglichkeit zum Angeln habe?


----------



## .::M.a.n.u::. (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln Limfjord*

War noch nie jemand am Limfjord und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben?


----------

